# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Fotke, fotke, fotke...

## Mukica

Sve fotke sto ste poslali na natjecaj za izbor najbolje fotke u rodinoj majici su prekrasne i trebamo odobrenje da ih Udruga moze koristiti u edukativim brosurama, na webu i ostalim mjestima na kojima ce nam biti potrebne fotke.
Onaj tko daje odobrenje neka samo jos jednom posalje mejl (s fotkom) al ovaj put na adresu izdavastvo.roda@gmail.com. To se odnosi na sve fotografije koje su pristigle na natjecaj.

Sutra tijekom dana cemo staviti na glasanje i 10 koje su od strane rodinog zirija odabrane za glasanje. Glasanje za 3 najbolje obavit ce se putem ankete, tu, na forumu.

Jednako tako, na adresu izdavastvo.roda@gmail.com mozete slati sve svoje fotografije koje prikazuju dijete u igri, u bolnci, kod doktora, u vrticu, pri upisu u skolu, na igralistu, priredbi, kako pece kolace, kako doji, kako spava, kako crta, pise, skace, hoda, plese, u marami, u platnenim pelenama, u ducanu, na toboganu, s loptom, kako jede, bilo bi super imati i fotke prvog podoja u bolnici...  (na volju vam) za koje nemate nista protiv da ih roda koristi. 

*Mejl koji cete slati treba sadrzavati ime djeteta, njegovu dob u vrijeme kad je fotka fotkana, vase puno ime i prezime te tekst kojim odobravate da Udruga koristi fotografije tamo gdje ce joj ustrebati.*

*Fotke nemojte smanjivati. Saljite orignale. Ne saljite mutne i lose fotke.*

Voljeli bi skupiti i fotke u rodinim majicama, rodinim pelenama, te one s rodinih aktivnosti tipa pregledi AS, male skole dojenja, rasprodaja, rodinih standova i ostalih rodinih aktivnosti, ali to nije uvjet.

Fotke, ma kolko dobre bile, ako pristignu bez odobrenja za koristenje i kontakt podataka, necemo koristit.


Hvala!   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

a ne bojiš se da će ti se zakrcati mailbox?  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

ne
ta je mail adresa otvorena samo zbog prikupljanja fotografija

----------


## ribica tina

a šta to znači-odobrenje...  :Embarassed:  
jel dovoljno da ja napišem-ja_________ sam suglasna da koristite moje fotografije u svrhu...bla,bla...i to pošaljem u mailu u koji "atačiram" i slike? :? 
ustvari nemam pojma...  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

dovoljno je

----------


## fegusti

možda ne bi bilo loše u suglasnosti navesti da se fotke ustupaju besplatno, dakle bez novčane naknade. 
da se ne desi da netko da suglasnost za objavu a poslije traži pare  :Grin: 
ili se to podrazumijeva čim se daje suglasnost?

----------


## ribica tina

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

> možda ne bi bilo loše u suglasnosti navesti da se fotke ustupaju besplatno, dakle bez novčane naknade. 
> da se ne desi da netko da suglasnost za objavu a poslije traži pare 
> ili se to podrazumijeva čim se daje suglasnost?


 :? 
 :Teletubbies:  


ja ne znam kaj bi drugo rekla nego da je ovo je pdf "Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi"

pise da posaljete fotke za koje nemate nista protiv da ih roda koristi

ako itko sanja da ce zaradjivati tak da prodaje rodi fotke nek se odma probudi

----------


## mama sanja

MM se bavi fotografijom i ima podosta dobrih fotki. Ako odlučimo ustupiti ih Rodi, naravno da se podrazumijeva da će to biti bez novčane naknade. No zanima nas hoće li tamo gdje će fotka biti korištena (objavljena, tiskana...) biti potpisan autor fotografije? Mislim da bi to bilo u najmanju ruku pristojno.  :Smile:

----------


## fegusti

> ja ne znam kaj bi drugo rekla nego da je ovo je pdf "Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi"


Istina, takav mu je naslov, ali opreza nikad dosta.

Sada moram ispričati zašto sam ja tako oprezna.
Prije par godina smo turističkim firmama nudili jedan naš proizvod i uzorak im slali poštom.
Obzirom da se radilo o papirnatoj figurici, zapakirali smo je u prozornu plastičnu kutiju od disketa kako se ne bi oštetila.
Uz uzorak smo poslali ponudu sa specifikacijom svoje ponude i cijenu proizvoda.
Neke su firme bile zainteresirane, naručile robu i sklopile s nama ugovor, pa tako i firma o kojoj pišem.
Nakon što su naručenu robu primili, nazove nas direktor te firme i proglasi nas lašcima i prevarantima jer gdje je ona plastična kutija u kojoj smo poslali uzorak??? :? 
Nismo mu uspjeli objasniti da je to bila samo zaštita u transportu i da se radi o najobičnijoj kutiji za 10 disketa.
Osim toga, u ugovoru se nigdje nije spominjala ambalaža, ali se gospodin i dalje osjećao prevarenim i tražio da spustimo cijenu na što nismo pristali i rekli smo mu da robu uredno vrati ako njome nije zadovoljan (iako nije bio u pravu).
Interesantno da nitko drugi tu plastičnu kutiju nije shvatio dijelom naše ponude.

Tjah, svakakvih nas ima. Zato mi nemojte zamjeriti na opreznosti.

----------


## Mukica

podizem

----------


## Mukica

zahvaljujem svima koji su do sad poslali fotke
pogotovo one CB - pre, pre, predivne su - hvala   :Heart:   :Love:  

i pozivam vas da nastavite sa slanjem   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

molim vas - neka slike koje mi saljete ne budu smanjivane

----------


## danielica

nisam ja nis smanjivala, nego kakve sam dobila takve saljem.
valjda je sad ok

----------


## ANKARA

:? o kakvim se slikama radi? Pala sam upravo s Marsa!!

----------


## Mukica

smanjivanju zbunjenosti pomoglo bi da procitas prvi post

----------


## ANKARA

:Embarassed:  Jesam ali sam mislila da je za slanje prošao rok pošto je pisan u kolovozu. Ako nije onda super!

----------


## Yorkica

Dali još primate fotke,pošto vidim da se odavno ovdje nije pisalo?

Veliki sam pristaša dojenja i imam dosta fotki bebe kako sisa i rado bi vam poslal te slike da ih iskoristite u svojim člancima koji su i meni jako pomogli kad mi je to trebalo   :Heart:

----------


## emily

dojece fotke, za koje se slazes da ih koristimo, mozes poslati na
dojenje@roda.hr 

ponavljam Mukicu:



> Mejl koji cete slati treba sadrzavati ime djeteta, njegovu dob u vrijeme kad je fotka fotkana, vase puno ime i prezime te tekst kojim odobravate da Udruga koristi fotografije tamo gdje ce joj ustrebati. 
> 
> Fotke nemojte smanjivati. Saljite orignale. Ne saljite mutne i lose fotke.

----------


## Mukica

podizem malo ovaj topic
i dalje mozete slati svoje fotke na sve gore navedene adrese

izdavastvo.roda@gmail.com
dojenje@roda.hr

i ne zaboravite  - obavezno posaljite suglasnost

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam poslala brdo slika,sa odbrenjem,ali mi nitko nije odgovorio kad sam pitala jeli dobra veličina slika jer ih šaljem u originalnoj veličini,a to je stvarno ogromno jer je profi parat.
Niti znam dali su ih uopče primili  :?

----------


## emily

yorkica,
oprosti sto ti tek sad odgovaram
tvoje fotke su stigle, i hvala ti  :Smile:  

u principu, ako je sve ok (fotke dobre velicine, i prisutna suglasnost sa svim potrebnim podacima) ne saljem mejl potvrde primitka
da nesto nije bilo u redu, ili da je falilo, bila bih napomenula

hvala ti jos jednom
 :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

E super,jer bilo mi je glupo slat u prezno kad neznam jel uopče stiglo..... poslat ču ja još   :D  :D

----------


## KristinaLara

još uvijek skupljate slike??
imamo dojenje,zatim nošenje u slingu, marami, mei-tai, od mame, tate, bake
pristojno čekanje u čekaonici kod doktora
uvijek vezana u AS, od prvih trenutaka

----------


## Linda

Drage bivše i sadašnje trudnice, za potrebe objavljivanja tekstova na Rodinom portalu u rubrici "Trudnoća", trebamo fotke na tu temu.
Ukoliko želite na ovaj način pomoći, kontaktirajte me na pp.

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile: 




> _Mejl koji cete slati treba sadrzavati ime djeteta, njegovu dob u vrijeme kad je fotka fotkana, vase puno ime i prezime te tekst kojim odobravate da Udruga koristi fotografije tamo gdje ce joj ustrebati._ 
> 
> _Fotke nemojte smanjivati. Saljite orignale. Ne saljite mutne i lose fotke._

----------

